# Car related help.



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi folk know it may not be the best place to ask but struggling here. 

Everyone I have asked has been full of promises. 

Looking for a short term fix for my car.

I urgently need a dump valve or blow off valve for a Mitsubishi evolution VIII. 

Also need someone who actually know what they are doing with them ie the car, need my AYC SYSTEM bled and my diff oil changed. Everyone seems to know all about them until you sound like you know what your talking about then they get worried.

Someone must know where I can get a cheap one or know a good garage. 

Getting desperate. Moving in just over a week and need to car running so it can get driven onto a wagon, it can't be pushed due to the AWD system. Pain in the back side.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> Hi folk know it may not be the best place to ask but struggling here. Everyone I have asked has been full of promises. Looking for a short term fix for my car. I urgently need a dump valve or blow off valve for a Mitsubishi evolution VIII. Also need someone who actually know what they are doing with them ie the car, need my AYC SYSTEM bled and my diff oil changed. Everyone seems to know all about them until you sound like you know what your talking about then they get worried. Someone must know where I can get a cheap one or know a good garage. Getting desperate. Moving in just over a week and need to car running so it can get driven onto a wagon, it can't be pushed due to the AWD system. Pain in the back side.


These guys for parts :-
http://www.evoparts.co.nz

These guy should know what they're doin with it :-
http://www.speedtechnz.com http://www.hitechmotorsport.co.nz/ht_pcar.html

It'd be easier to find a chocolate fire guard than an Evo specialist in Christchurch.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Think your right, can't even get the right petrol too. Lol. Appreciate that thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> Think your right, can't even get the right petrol too. Lol. Appreciate that thanks.


Blimey what do you run it on.....
Surely unleaded red is high octane enough at 94/95 ?
Think Mobil do the highest at minimum 97/98.

I'm finkin you may be regretting shipping it over. You won't need it when ya get your company Mazda station wagon !!!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I would never regret it, I love my car lol. It a goal in life I made as a bhoy and achieved it very young. It's everything I want in a car, noise speed driving capabilities. It only takes 98+ and I can only get 95 here. But there is 1 garage that does 100ron in kaiapoi. So I will get it there. 

Once it's on the road I will be over the moon. 

I am demanding a hilux lol. 

The Evo is a toy not being a drinker it's my moments of madness. Soon it will be the source of all my wages lol.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> I would never regret it, I love my car lol. It a goal in life I made as a bhoy and achieved it very young. It's everything I want in a car, noise speed driving capabilities. It only takes 98+ and I can only get 95 here. But there is 1 garage that does 100ron in kaiapoi. So I will get it there. Once it's on the road I will be over the moon. I am demanding a hilux lol. The Evo is a toy not being a drinker it's my moments of madness. Soon it will be the source of all my wages lol.


 Yeah I understand. Was kind of the same when I was young. Spent heaps of cash on all manner of cars. Tuning them up with twin Webbers etc then moving up to chipping, performance exhausts, engine mods n all that jazz then thousands in stereo equipment. All that stopped in 2005 when the opportunity finally came to get a bike, then wow!!! Cars have well and truly taken a back seat ever since.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeh I like bikes but few friends sadly died on bikes so never been on one. My car can give some bikes a decent battle lol. 


As it sits today not here tho that's back before it left, not updated pic on photobucket yet.


Before it was blue I had a stop gap lol

The colour I love the most, some **** ran into the side of it and damaged the paint and then said he never so I had to claim loose my no claims and then battle for there insurance. Hence why it went white.

It was house of kolor chameleon pearl green to gold before that but the painter made a **** of it. And it originally was silver lol. 

Any time your down your welcome to come see it.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

For some reason it uploaded the wrong pics lol


----------

